# My Babies!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres Silent Bob Playing outside 








And Jay Checking things out ...








My Baby Boys


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

they are very cute!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehe, I was letting them play outside so blocked off some of the places I didnt want them to go, but of course they wouldn't have that, climbed the fence and made a break for it >.< It was fun  I have some pictures of them sneaking out, ill have to post them soon.


----------



## wafflepeep (Jan 20, 2007)

I like Jay's coloring something about it looks very clear and neat


----------

